# General > General Guns & Ammo >  So maybe a new Single Shot in the market?

## hunter63

Learned about this today.....

http://blog.cheaperthandirt.com/shot...nal-remington/

Guess I gonna check into it.

----------


## Zack

Almost $200, brand new???

----------


## hunter63

Looks like it.......like the old H&R's were back when, before they went nuts in price.

So far seems just shot guns.....?

We will see....not really in the market....just filling in my H&R collection of the calibers I don't have.

----------


## kyratshooter

I still want an H&R or Rossi barrel in 7.62x39 but I am not going to pay more than the price of an SKS for one!

----------


## hunter63

Yeah....I hear ya.

----------


## canid

> I still want an H&R or Rossi barrel in 7.62x39 but I am not going to pay more than the price of an SKS for one!


You consider a diy project? It's not exactly trivial, but there's not a lot to it.

----------


## natertot

Looks like .410, 20 and 12 ga only and I didn't see a mention for changeable barrels. I already have those basis covered, but the gun looks good and I think the price point is fair. That is MSRP so actual retail will probably be in the $130-$150 range. All in all, not too bad. I'm just not in the market.

----------


## canid

> That is MSRP so actual retail will probably be in the $130-$150 range.


Except where I live, where that MSRP means it will probably be $300.

----------


## natertot

> Except where I live, where that MSRP means it will probably be $300.


The state of Ohio welcomes you!

----------


## kyratshooter

The gun in question seems to be a Chinese knock off of the H&R.

Which does not surprise me much since H&R had priced themselves out of the single shot market to anyone but a collector of the multi barrel systems.

This has become normal activity for the conglomerate that controls Remington/Marlin/H&R.  One can buy a Pardner Pump which has more steel parts than the Remington 870 it is cloned from, a Nylon 66 for less than a new one cost in 1966, and now an H&R single shot clone taken back down to a normal price for a single shot and restricted to the easy to make shotgun calibers/gauges.

I think they simply decided the multi-barrel systems were not worth the hassles and cost of keeping real technicians on staff and all the shipping back and forth.

----------


## canid

> The state of Ohio welcomes you!


I liked Ohio well enough when I lived there but it's too far from the ocean. You should really think about getting an ocean installed.

----------


## canid

> The gun in question seems to be a Chinese knock off of the H&R.
> 
> Which does not surprise me much since H&R had priced themselves out of the single shot market to anyone but a collector of the multi barrel systems.
> 
> This has become normal activity for the conglomerate that controls Remington/Marlin/H&R.  One can buy a Pardner Pump which has more steel parts than the Remington 870 it is cloned from, a Nylon 66 for less than a new one cost in 1966, and now an H&R single shot clone taken back down to a normal price for a single shot and restricted to the easy to make shotgun calibers/gauges.
> 
> I think they simply decided the multi-barrel systems were not worth the hassles and cost of keeping real technicians on staff and all the shipping back and forth.


This is why I feel the way I stated previously; they should have reengineered that platform for precision manufacturing and they could have done away with most of the work of hand fitting barrels. There's nothing in the system that couldn't be CNC machined for interchangeability with minimal adjustment, and could probably be made to be compatible with all the existing actions.

----------


## natertot

> I liked Ohio well enough when I lived there but it's too far from the ocean. You should really think about getting an ocean installed.


Plans are already in the works. Getting the ocean is not a problem, we just gotta figure out how to remove the state that sits to the left of us!

----------


## hunter63

I gonna guess that the interchangeable barrel ability isn't a big deal to most people.....
But just the availability of a single shot shotgun at a reasonable price will still be popular for the same reasons that have been since firearms were available.

Many other designs with many different ammo capacities have been around for 150 years....yet these old tools are still made and in use.

I am glad I got the sickness when it was still a reasonable and fun to do.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I liked Ohio well enough when I lived there but it's too far from the ocean. You should really think about getting an ocean installed.


They have one, its called Lake Erie.

----------


## brush_loper

I don't think I would buy one of these when you can still pick up used single shots for under $150.  Grant it they are not mint,  but very serviceable.

----------


## hunter63

I guess I would like to see one.....and  do a comparison.

The days of $150 SS anything is coming to a close......at least rifles.

----------


## natertot

Brush loper, I see you are one state over from me. Here in Ohio, used single shots in good to great condition can be had relatively easy for less than $120. In fact, less than 2 years ago, I purchased a like new 20ga H&R with box, papers, etc off a guy at a gun show for $90. Even got a decent SS .410 revelation for $55. Granted, these are private sales at gun shows, you can't just go into a store a get them but the deals are there.

I agree that you won't be able to touch a SS rifle of any sorts under $200, unless its a .22

----------


## kyratshooter

If either of you drive down the road a little you can buy the Rossi SS, which is a dead knockoff of the H&R, new in the box for $120.  Your choice of 12 or 20 gauge.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/i.../37_387/Rossi/

The .410 with matching .22 barrel is only $150.

I watched H&R price the SS out of the market to anyone but the barrel collectors when they raised the price to more than their Pardner Pump back 2-3 years ago.  No one pays $175 for a single shot when they can buy a pump from the same company for $150!  

They knew this and their actions were a purposeful act of shooting themselves in the foot and creating an excuse for dropping the H&R SS from production for the first time in nearly 150 years.

That design had been used by farmers on the Midwest prairies and buffalo hunters on the southern plains.  It was a piece of history in use and was still priced within reach of the average person.  

Till the bean counters took over.

----------

